# New 'catfish' discovered, Amazon



## Bok (Apr 22, 2010)

Pictures: New Armored, Wood-Eating Catfish Found in Amazon


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

I saw that last day on MFK, but i recall that i've seen someone selling one somewhere! I just dun remember where~
But that is definitely gigantic!


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

i've also seen this on the national geographic before. that's crazy. wood eating fish!


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

Someday. charles will have it


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

gmachine19 said:


> Someday. charles will have it


very likely


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

not at those size. I believe the biggest I imported was 16".


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Very cool looking. That'd need a monster tank for sure.


----------

